# Shots...



## Sumi (Aug 4, 2010)

So, When ever those flu shots and such come around, do you get them? Or do you just shrug it off? :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

I stopped getting flu shots a while ago.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought you were talking about the good kind of shots. The kind in a glass.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

No, cause every time I do, I get some fucking flu that isn't a flu but it's still some form of a flu.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 4, 2010)

I got the H1N1 shot because I am in a high-risk group.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 4, 2010)

Never got a shot for it, only got it once, fuck that nasal spray.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2010)

FLU SHOTS ARE RUINING 'MURIKA

GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO CONTROL OUR HEALTH

GLENN BECK FOR PRESIDENT

SARAH PALIN FOR VP


----------



## ZombieMoth (Aug 4, 2010)

I take only take them when I feel they're important enough to take, so basically almost never.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> FLU SHOTS ARE RUINING 'MURIKA
> 
> GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO CONTROL OUR HEALTH
> 
> ...


 
Except the Sarah Palin thing, I totally agree with you.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't get any of the pandemic ones (as far as I know). I generally did go to get the standart seasonal ones.



Nyloc said:


> I thought you were talking about the good kind of shots. The kind in a glass.


 
Same.


----------



## Eske (Aug 4, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I thought you were talking about the good kind of shots. The kind in a glass.


 
So did I.  What a disappointment.  :c

Anyway, flu shots.  I never get them.  As a kid, my mom was one of those crazy "flu shots are dangerous!111" moms.  As an adult, I just don't care.  I'm a healthy young adult, I'll be fine.  And if I'm not, I'll worry about it then.  _Que sera, sera._


----------



## A10pex (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't need them because I'm just that awesome! 
No not really I just take vitamin C tablets, it works.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2010)

Never, not even the H1N1 vaccine. Because I'm hardcore


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't shot for flu.
I am hermit.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

I did not flu shot, it's a conspiracy!

Then I got the flu or something like that, but it could not keep me down, I pulled out of that with good old immune system power!

And before you say that was a stupid thing to do, the day I decided that I was going to go the the clinic was also the day I started feeling much better, so I didn't go. c:


----------



## Alstor (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't gotten any flu shot in years. Mainly because of all the chemicals (i.e. mercury) they put in them. Those can't be good for the body.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I haven't gotten any flu shot in years. Mainly because of all the chemicals (i.e. mercury) they put in them. Those can't be good for the body.


 
I see the press have been hard at work again


----------



## Glitch (Aug 4, 2010)

Nope.
But I have all of my shots outside of the flu.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I see the press have been hard at work again


 They laid off it now. But I'm not going to take them. I have been fine without them.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Also, I think it's better to risk the flu than make a scene trying to get the shot (that I don't need anyway).


----------



## Sumi (Aug 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, I think it's better to risk the flu than make a scene trying to get the shot (that I don't need anyway).


 
Not a big fan of needles? Me either... And I don't trust most doctors... I can't remember the last time I got a shot... Or when I was really truly sick...


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes - if I remember that they're offering them.  Which.... I usually don't.  *taps head* Old brain and all.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

Mmmmm vaccines and viruses *boner*


Yes I get shots, just not the yearly "OMFG! TEH FLOO! WEER GUN DIEEE!" shot. I can beat the flu in my sleep :B


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't get them because the people I know who get them always end up getting the flu.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2010)

I hate needles.  So nope, I never get them.  I'd rather suffer the flu...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 4, 2010)

Jews are naturally resistant to flus

It's never that serious here, so I don't take them. We had infected in some flues, but most of them went fine.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Jews are naturally resistant to flus
> 
> It's never that serious here, so I don't take them. We had infected in some flues, but most of them went fine.


 

You and your jew fetish :V


It never really gets bed anywhere. Media blows it out of proportion just because a few frail babies/elderly died.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 4, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You and your jew fetish :V
> 
> 
> It never really gets bed anywhere. Media blows it out of proportion just because a few frail babies/elderly died.


 Jew golds


Though, only the weak level took the vaccinations at first. "Fat, elderly and infants".


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Not a big fan of needles? Me either... And I don't trust most doctors... I can't remember the last time I got a shot... Or when I was really truly sick...


 
No, not a fan of needles at all.

Once I got a shot, stood up, fainted, and broke and electrical outlet with my head.

Fainting it a weird sensation, I liked it. It was like:
*stand up*
*lights off*
*lights on*
*on floor*

The flash to black lasted less than a second. Twas delightfully confusing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> Except the Sarah Palin thing, I totally agree with you.


 
That makes me sad.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Jew golds
> 
> 
> Though, only the weak level took the vaccinations at first. "Fat, elderly and infants".


 

XD


But infants need some vaccines.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 4, 2010)

8-bit said:


> XD
> 
> 
> But infants need some vaccines.


 
Where can you insert the vaccines any way? The needle is bigger than their fingers.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Where can you insert the vaccines any way? The needle is bigger than their fingers.


 
I don't know, I'm not a doctor


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I haven't gotten any flu shot in years. Mainly because of all the chemicals (i.e. mercury) they put in them. Those can't be good for the body.


 
The amount of mercury that's in vaccines is so miniscule, that you receive a massively higher dose from eating fish. YES, FEESH!
It's similar to the fear that cellphones can give you cancer.
I.E. Retarded.
Jeez how stupid can people get these days.
I'm not blaming you but yeah, it's the press' fault.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

As long as I'm not paying for them I'll keep getting my shots even though I hate needles.


----------



## black tiger (Aug 4, 2010)

no dont get em.worrie bout it when im sick


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm a guy. If I get sick I'll walk it off.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 4, 2010)

I gotten a flu shot once.  Made me sick for over a week.


----------



## Machine (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't look at the needle when I get a shot. I fucking hate needles.

When you're at the dentist, and you have painkillers injected via syringe to the gums, in plain sight, you have to feel at least a little freaked out.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I can't look at the needle when I get a shot. I fucking hate needles.
> 
> When you're at the dentist, and you have painkillers injected via syringe to the gums, in plain sight, you have to feel at least a little freaked out.



I usual's don't mind needles. Except for those at dentist. I just can't stand those.
I can get a blood test and watch, its like meh, dosen't bother me.


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I took a flu shot or the last time I got flu. 

I don't need to take h1n1 shot. If I ever get sick, I'd stay home and sleep it off until I get better.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I can't look at the needle when I get a shot. I fucking hate needles.
> 
> When you're at the dentist, and you have painkillers injected via syringe to the gums, in plain sight, you have to feel at least a little freaked out.


 
Mine tried to get me to answer questions while he did this. I was screaming "fuck you" in my head, cuz there was no way I was going to move my mouth.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of them but I'll get one from time to time as is necessary with my job, etc.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 5, 2010)

In my Yob i kind of have to.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Mine tried to get me to answer questions while he did this. I was screaming "fuck you" in my head, cuz there was no way I was going to move my mouth.


Mine at least had the courtesy to give me the oppurtunity to take a deep breath before he did it. Afterwards, I was put on laughing gas and then I didn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Mine at least had the courtesy to give me the oppurtunity to take a deep breath before he did it. Afterwards, I was put on laughing gas and then I didn't give a damn anymore.


 
I haven't needed bad enough dental surgery to get the gas. All I've had so far was teeth grinding and resurfacing. (although next time I'm guaranteed to get a cavity filled, it was there last time I went and he said "meh, next time")


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Mine tried to get me to answer questions while he did this. I was screaming "fuck you" in my head, cuz there was no way I was going to move my mouth.


 
The one I went to did this too. 
Why do they wait till this moment to ask and not before. 
Or even after.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Mine at least had the courtesy to give me the oppurtunity to take a deep breath before he did it. Afterwards, I was put on laughing gas and then I didn't give a damn anymore.


 
I was put on this when I had to have 6 adult teeth pulled cause more were coming in under them.
I felt nothing, not even the needle with that gas.


----------



## Willow (Aug 5, 2010)

I have never gotten a flu shot. I hate needles, so if it's not required I get it, I won't. 

Though..I might get Gardasil. Just in case.


----------



## Cam (Aug 5, 2010)

Used to never...till i managed to catch H1N1 as well as the seasonal flu within 2 months -_-


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The one I went to did this too.
> Why do they wait till this moment to ask and not before.
> Or even after.





Stargazer Bleu said:


> Why do they wait *till* this moment to ask and not before.





Stargazer Bleu said:


> *till*



I'm manstruating right now.

It's *'Til*, as in truncated "Until", not _Till_ as in "a cash register or drawer for money in a store, bank, or restaurant".

While looking up "till" I disproved myself.

I feel so empty now...


----------



## Cam (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm manstruating right now.
> 
> It's *'Til*, as in truncated "Until", not _Till_ as in "a cash register or drawer for money in a store, bank, or restaurant".
> 
> ...


 

I lulled


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm manstruating right now.
> 
> It's *'Til*, as in truncated "Until", not _Till_ as in "a cash register or drawer for money in a store, bank, or restaurant".
> 
> ...


 


cmrnmrphy said:


> I lulled



So am I.  Where would we be if we didn't have trolls to laugh at.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 5, 2010)

I never used to, but I had to this past year, and I'll probably have to get them the next few, as well.

I had pneumonia a couple years ago, so now I'm considered to be at high risk to get it again, and if I avoid the flu, I can help avoid that.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 5, 2010)

Not very good but I don't get them. Then again I'm not in a high-risk group and seldom get sick anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tao (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never had a flu shot because I'm terrified of needles


----------



## Slyck (Aug 5, 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys know that a vaccine doesn't just protect you, but everyone you come in contact with by breaking the chain of infection, right?  While you might just get over the flu, someone's grandma that wouldn't have caught it if it weren't for you could die.


----------



## Suniba (Aug 5, 2010)

I get shots If I have to but I don't go out of my way to get one.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm manstruating right now.
> 
> It's *'Til*, as in truncated "Until", not _Till_ as in "a cash register or drawer for money in a store, bank, or restaurant".
> 
> ...


 
It's okay. I only just learned that meaning of 'till' a few weeks ago myself.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You guys know that a vaccine doesn't just protect you, but everyone you come in contact with by breaking the chain of infection, right?  While you might just get over the flu, someone's grandma that wouldn't have caught it if it weren't for you could die.


 
Exactly. The amount of medical ignorance in this thread scares me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2010)

i never get them because they are absolutely pointless. the flu changes constantly, stressing your body with a shot like that just isnt worth it!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You guys know that a vaccine doesn't just protect you, but everyone you come in contact with by breaking the chain of infection, right?  While you might just get over the flu, someone's grandma that wouldn't have caught it if it weren't for you could die.


 
You know what I didn't when I got "the flu" (still not sure that's what it was... didn't seem severe enough)? I locked myself in my room and risked not going to classes simply so I wouldn't get others sick. :I

You can deal with not having the shot.

Really, you're right though. I got it from one of my roommates. :I


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:
			
		

> i never get them because they are absolutely pointless. the flu changes  constantly, stressing your body with a shot like that just isnt worth  it!



They are not pointless and for some people (very old, very young, medical workers and people with compromised immune systems) they are almost essential. They don't just stress your body, they teach it to recognise the flu so it can fight it more effectively if you actually are infected. Yes the flu constantly changes, everything does, that's why you have to get a new vaccine every year. However it does not change so quickly that getting a shot is pointless.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 5, 2010)

I had the flu 3 consecutive years, I never got the damn shot until i got tired of having the damn flu. That being said i get the shot every couple of years or so


----------



## Viva (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't really care for preventative medicine too much.  It has good intentions, but I don't want the flu to turn into the Fantastically Incureable Flu 2.0.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

other than the swine flu, i haven't gotten a serious cold in over eight years. it's because i have an incredible immune system.

on that note, did you know eating boogers drastically increases your immune system?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 5, 2010)

This is why it sucks to be under 18. It's not like you get a letter saying "It's time for you X-shot!" It's more like, I made an appointment and your getting your X-shot on monday.

Thanks for reminding me that I have to get a whooping cough booster. Hooray for getting stabbed in the ass...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> other than the swine flu, i haven't gotten a serious cold in over eight years. it's because i have an incredible immune system.
> 
> on that note, did you know eating boogers drastically increases your immune system?


 
No surprise really, you'd be eating things you're body filtered out of the air for you. Extra things to throw at you're immune system.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometimes. I never got the Swine flu shot and never got Swine flu =] 
I haven't gotten sick in a few months so i'm happy about that.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I don't really care for preventative medicine too much.  It has good intentions, but I don't want the flu to turn into the Fantastically Incureable Flu 2.0.


 
Vaccinations don't work like antibiotics :\


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You know what I didn't when I got "the flu" (still not sure that's what it was... didn't seem severe enough)? I locked myself in my room and risked not going to classes simply so I wouldn't get others sick. :I
> 
> You can deal with not having the shot.
> 
> Really, you're right though. I got it from one of my roommates. :I



You do know that when symptoms present themselves, you've already been infected for a few days, right? All that time you were spreading the disease. 



Lobar said:


> You guys know that a vaccine doesn't just protect you, but everyone you come in contact with by breaking the chain of infection, right?  While you might just get over the flu, someone's grandma that wouldn't have caught it if it weren't for you could die.


 
This. When it comes to vaccination and disease prevention people are far too selfish. 

"Oh, swine flu wasn't a big deal. It was just like the normal flu!" Yes, but it was far more infective than the normal flu. If it had been a larger pandemic, we would be looking at infrastructure to our society coming to a halt. Hospitals, businesses, law enforcement etc.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a very good immune system, but I always try to be up to date with my vaccinations. I hate needles, but between a few seconds of discomfort and a few years of boosted resistance to disease, the benefit is obvious. 

That said, I still find the medical ignorance here horrifying, especially the claim that vaccinations tax your system. Hint: everything you get in a vaccination is dead. Inactive. Expired. Do the math.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't reply Always with an exclamation point, I'd more reply with a more subtle, more unhappy, "yeah..."

"Always!" is more of a reply for those people who have some sort of love for metallic needles being stuck in you in various places.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I wouldn't reply Always with an exclamation point, I'd more reply with a more subtle, more unhappy, "yeah..."
> 
> "Always!" is more of a reply for those people who have some sort of love for metallic needles being stuck in you in various places.


 
unless you're phobic of vaccines but love needles.
then you're at a standoff.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:
			
		

> That said, I still find the medical ignorance here horrifying,  especially the claim that vaccinations tax your system. Hint: everything  you get in a vaccination is dead. Inactive. Expired. Do the math.



Not always. Some vaccinations are dead and others are only the antigenic parts of the virus or bacteria but you do also get vaccinations where they inject you with a live, but weakened organism. So they can tax your system and if you have a particularly weak immune system you can get the disease from the vaccination, although much weaker.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> That said, I still find the medical ignorance here horrifying, especially the claim that vaccinations tax your system. Hint: everything you get in a vaccination is dead. Inactive. Expired. Do the math.


 
oh really.
[yt]F1Ud5ccqEhA[/yt]


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't get sick that often.  Pass.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh really.
> [yt]F1Ud5ccqEhA[/yt]


 
I was actually meaning to mention that: untested vaccinations are exempt from my point. Hell, the H1N1 vacc caused more problems than the original virus.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2010)

Always!  People are much more likely to be killed by the flu than they are some deadly plague.  I will leev fo'eva!  (God willing  )

OK, the main reason I get them is that I'm a wuss and hate being sick.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh really.
> [yt]F1Ud5ccqEhA[/yt]


 
You do realize that that woman was pretty much faking it for attention, right? She claimed to be cured by pressure chamber therapy given to her by a doctor that thinks injecting urine into you is good for you.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You do realize that that woman was pretty much faking it for attention, right? She claimed to be cured by pressure chamber therapy given to her by a doctor that thinks injecting urine into you is good for you.


 
[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/30_FRMTZwIo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/30_FRMTZwIo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H0Ae4hw-lrM&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H0Ae4hw-lrM&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0myQtbpdwo8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0myQtbpdwo8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

lol k stopping now I swear


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 8, 2010)

Tell me about it. I've always been encouraged to wear as little as possible to build up my resistance. End result? I like colds and can take them well, but I end up sweating like a pig on hot days. My wife is on the other side of the spectrum - she was forced to wear as much as possible, so she ended up building up a tolerance for heat but she can't take lower temperatures.

I swear, sometimes, parents are worse than the black death. At least the plague kills you fast.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 8, 2010)

Never gotten flu shots, never had the flu


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 8, 2010)

Shit, I've just realized how long it's been since I've had one.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 8, 2010)

You know it doesn't matter how much or little you wear. Whether you get a flu doesn't depend on the temperature it depends on whether you get infected with the virus.


----------

